
Feds Can't Force You to Unlock Your iPhone with Finger or Face, Judge Rules - cgtyoder
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/01/14/feds-cant-force-you-to-unlock-your-iphone-with-finger-or-face-judge-rules/#1e6b598e42b7
======
RandomGuyDTB
Already posted here several times, sorry mate.

